# هل ممكن ألاقى مخطط زمنى لبناية أو فلة دورين على البريمافيرا؟



## pc33pc (27 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أسأل أصحاب الفضل إذا كان ممكن ألاقى مخطط زمنى لبناية أو فلة دورين على البريمافيرا؟؟

ولكم جزيل شكرى مقدما


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (27 سبتمبر 2007)

أخى العزيز pc33pc
بنود الأعمال فى المشاريع السكنية تتشابة الى حد كبير 000 أرجوك أن تطلع على مشاركتى مشروع بريمافيرا كامل والتجهيز لة الجزء السادس ستجد فية الأجابة على تساؤلاتك ومثال كامل لمشروع
عمارة من ثلاث أدوار + بدروم كاملة التشطيب 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## pc33pc (28 سبتمبر 2007)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أخى العزيز pc33pc
> بنود الأعمال فى المشاريع السكنية تتشابة الى حد كبير 000 أرجوك أن تطلع على مشاركتى مشروع بريمافيرا كامل والتجهيز لة الجزء السادس ستجد فية الأجابة على تساؤلاتك ومثال كامل لمشروع
> عمارة من ثلاث أدوار + بدروم كاملة التشطيب
> محمود حازم عياد


 
أخى الفاضل بارك الله فيك لإهتمامك وردك السريع.
"بنود الأعمال فى المشاريع السكنية تتشابة الى حد كبير ..." صحيح جدا - وبحثت عما أشرت اليه بالجزء السادس فلم أجد إلا ملف إكسيل فيه صور وشرح all parts from 1 to 6.zip ولكنه لايفى بالغرض - فهل لى من سعة صدرك فتعطينى عنوان ماتفضلت بالاشارة اليه ... اذا كان يحتوى على ملفات البريمافيرا ولك كل الفضل


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (29 سبتمبر 2007)

لا أعرف كيف تصفحت الملف الخاص بشرح برنامج بريمافيرا و التجهيز لة 0000 الملف يحوى 
معلومات تجعل من لا يعرف بريمافيرا يمكنة بمجرد متابعة الشرح عمل برنامج بنفسة 0000 المعلومات 
الموجودة فى ملف الأكسل هذا هى عبارة عن مشروع متكامل يحوى جميع ال data اللازمة لعمل برنامج 000 أم أنت تريد برنامج بريمافيرا جاهز وتقوم أنت بتعديل بعض المحتويات وتقدمة 00 لا
أعرف فطلبك غريب جدا" فهل ستكون الصدفة وجود برنامج لفيلا لها نفس كميات البنود ونفس المواصفات ونفس الأسعار المتداولة !!!!!!!وحتى لو وجدت من يعطيك برنامج ستكون baseline أى مجرد barchart ليس بها أى تفاصيل من resouarces أو dictionaries عموما" أود أن الفت نظرك الى مسألة مهمة وهى أن هذا الملف وللة الحمد وبشهادة زملائى فى الملتقى ومن أستفاد منة 
لا نظير لة فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب 000 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## pc33pc (29 سبتمبر 2007)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> لا أعرف كيف تصفحت الملف الخاص بشرح برنامج بريمافيرا و التجهيز لة 0000 الملف يحوى
> معلومات تجعل من لا يعرف بريمافيرا يمكنة بمجرد متابعة الشرح عمل برنامج بنفسة 0000 المعلومات
> الموجودة فى ملف الأكسل هذا هى عبارة عن مشروع متكامل يحوى جميع ال data اللازمة لعمل برنامج 000 أم أنت تريد برنامج بريمافيرا جاهز وتقوم أنت بتعديل بعض المحتويات وتقدمة 00 لا
> أعرف فطلبك غريب جدا" فهل ستكون الصدفة وجود برنامج لفيلا لها نفس كميات البنود ونفس المواصفات ونفس الأسعار المتداولة !!!!!!!وحتى لو وجدت من يعطيك برنامج ستكون baseline أى مجرد barchart ليس بها أى تفاصيل من resouarces أو dictionaries عموما" أود أن الفت نظرك الى مسألة مهمة وهى أن هذا الملف وللة الحمد وبشهادة زملائى فى الملتقى ومن أستفاد منة
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
عفوا .... رجاء عام ان نلتزم الحذر فى مداخلتنا وبغض النظر عمن نكلم

اللهم انى صائم ... أخى - عفوا لاحظ الاتى:​ 
- ملف الاكسل ليس بالصعب لاى طالب علم ان يتصفحه ..... ولا يتطلب مهارات خاصة - بارك الله فيك
- طلبى واضح وضوح الشمس - وبالتالى كل رد لايحتوى على ماطلبت ... لا يحقق شىء حتى وان كان افضل شىء فى الدنبا
- أنا لم اطلب تعلم البريمافيرا ولم اتعرض لقيمة ملفك الذى طرحت ولم أتطرق الى تقييمه .... أخى الكريم كنت أود لو انك لم تتطرق لأبعد مما هو مطلوب
- كان الاولى ان تتواضع قليلا وتستفسر عما تستغربه فى طلبى بدلا ان تصفه بالغريب جدا - عفوا هو ليس بالغريب جدا ..... التنكير فى اللغة يعنى التعميم - عد الى اصل طلبى
- .... لا نظير لة فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب ...... أخى الفاضل... له نظير او ليس .... لايهمنى انا ابحث عن شىء اخر ومحدد 

وبالتالى 
أسأل أصحاب الفضل إذا كان ممكن ألاقى مخطط زمنى لبناية أو فلة دورين على البريمافيرا؟؟

ولكم جزيل شكرى مقدما​


----------



## CVLMASTER (29 سبتمبر 2007)

pc33pc قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أسأل أصحاب الفضل إذا كان ممكن ألاقى مخطط زمنى لبناية أو فلة دورين على البريمافيرا؟؟
> 
> ولكم جزيل شكرى مقدما




السلام عليك أخي 
قرأت طلبك وسألبي لك وسأرفعه في أقرب فرصة ( خلل ساعات بإذن الله )


----------



## pc33pc (29 سبتمبر 2007)

CVLMASTER قال:


> السلام عليك أخي
> قرأت طلبك وسألبي لك وسأرفعه في أقرب فرصة ( خلل ساعات بإذن الله )


.
.
.

ولك جزيل شكرى مقدما


----------



## CVLMASTER (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*مشروع برنامج زمني كامل بكل التفاصيل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو أن تستفيد من المشروع المرفق وإن لم يفي بالغرض فلا تتردد في طلب غيرة مرة أخري وأخري حتي تجد ما تريد
والأن إليك هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=67336


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (30 سبتمبر 2007)

أخى لا تتهمنى بالتكبر دون أن تعرف شخصيتى 00 أنا بعيد عن ذلك تماما" 00 أنا لا أستهين بكلامك فأنت تسأل عن برنامج بريمافيرا 00 ولم توضح أنك ملم بها وتعرف دقائقها فكان لابد لى أن أوضح الصورة هذا كبداية 00 وحكمى على ملفى أنة لايوجد لة نظير فى ملتقى المهندسين فهذة شهادة زملائى فى الماتقى وليست شهادتى لنفسى 00 فأنا أبتغى وجة اللة أولا" و أخيرا"00 وكونك صائم أو فاطر فهذة مسألة تخصك وأعتقد أن سؤالى لم يكن فية أهانة لشخصك حتى تقول هذا الكلام 000 وتضخم المواضيع بصورة تخرج بنا عن القصد و هو نقل المعرفة بيننا 
أقولها واللة أعلى وأعلم بالنية 000 أنا بعيد جدا" عن التكبر و التعالى الذى وصفتنى بهم 0سامحك اللة 00 وقد تصفحت البرنامج المرفق ووجدتة baseline only كما وضحت لك فى مداخلتى التى لم تعرف قصدى منها 000 وفقك اللة والسلام ختام
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## Mohamed A.Elaziz (30 سبتمبر 2007)

[FONT=&quot]الاخ الفاضل الذى طلب نموذج لبرنامج زمنى لمبنى دورين او فيلا عذرا على مداخلتى ولكنك قد اسأت الظن والحديث مع استاذنا المهندس محمود حازم عياد فقد اخرج لاعضاء المنتدى الملف الاكسل الذى يفى بالغرض لكى تتعلم برنامج البريمافيرا و تاخذ الفكرة الكافية عن كيفية اعداد اى برنامج زمنى و احب ان اعطيك خلفية عمن يكون هو ارجوك اطلع على سابقة الخبرة الخاصة به وسوف تعرفه حق المعرفة [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كونك تريد برنامج تتعلم منه شئ وكونك تريد برنامج تنقل منه هذا شئ اخر فمن الواضح انك تحتاج الى برنامج جاهز و تهتم فى ان تتعب وتجتهد فى ان تخطط انت لذلك ليس عيبا على الانسان ان يجهل شئ ما ولكن العيب فى ان يظل كذلك واعتقد انك حتى توفق فى الحصول على ما تريد وتجنى ثمار تعبك لابد ان تعرف كيف تحصل على المعلومة وتبذل المجهود فى تطويعها فى الاتجاه الذى تريد ولا تاخذها منقولة [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]محمد مصطفى عبد العزيز [/FONT]​


----------



## pc33pc (2 أكتوبر 2007)

CVLMASTER قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أرجو أن تستفيد من المشروع المرفق وإن لم يفي بالغرض فلا تتردد في طلب غيرة مرة أخري وأخري حتي تجد ما تريد
> والأن إليك هذا الرابط
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=67336


 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وأحسن أليك وجعلكم وإيانا من عتقائه فى هذا الشهر الكريم

دعنى أفحصه - وإن شاء الله يفى بالمطلوب


----------



## al iman (4 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي الكريمcvlmaster
لو سمحت ممكن تساعدني بكيفية فتح ملفك المرفق؟ عندما حاولت فتحه فانه يعطيني هذه الرسالة
activity limit exceeded
وبالتالي فانني لا استطيع الاستفادة من الملف
مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## ahmad rgab (31 مارس 2009)

اخى الحبيب انا عامل برنامج زمنى لفيلا دورين بس لم اضع الموارد او الكميات بعد اذا اعجبك اسالك الدعاء
انى احبكم فى الله


----------



## mustafasas (1 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ahmad rgab


----------



## ابوأبي (1 أبريل 2009)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أخى العزيز pc33pc
> بنود الأعمال فى المشاريع السكنية تتشابة الى حد كبير 000 أرجوك أن تطلع على مشاركتى مشروع بريمافيرا كامل والتجهيز لة الجزء السادس ستجد فية الأجابة على تساؤلاتك ومثال كامل لمشروع
> عمارة من ثلاث أدوار + بدروم كاملة التشطيب
> محمود حازم عياد


 الاخ محمود : هلا نزلت لنا رابطا لمشروعك اذا تكرمت


----------



## medo_eng2010 (12 مايو 2009)

اريد ان اقوم بتحميل برنامج اوتوكاد


----------



## محمد محمد حجازي (24 يناير 2013)

pc33pc قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عفوا .... رجاء عام ان نلتزم الحذر فى مداخلتنا وبغض النظر عمن نكلم
> 
> اللهم انى صائم ... أخى - عفوا لاحظ الاتى:​
> ...


...........................................................................................................................................................
*بارك الله فيك على هذه الطريقة في الرد ... و وفقك الله لكل خيرا ... و زادك اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه علما .*


----------



## م-ايهاب الضبع (17 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
قمت بتحميل الملف لكن امتداد الملف غير موجود علي الجهاز هل هو مرفق بالبريمافيرا واقوم بعمل emport ولا باي نظام تشغيل


----------

